# how to use low pass crossover?



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

Hey, how are you all?

I have a dual 15 inch PA speaker. It sounds great and the bass is great too. But I was thinking that it will be even better if I add a Low Pass Crossover to one of the woofer. This crossover support like 200 RMS. Can I buy two of these and wire them toguether? Or how?

Crossover

http://www.parts-express.com/parts-express-80-hz-low-pass-8-ohm-crossover--266-442

Speaker

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00GAMX12G/ref=mp_s_a_1_6?qid=1454867570&sr=8-6&pi=AC_SX220_SY330_QL65&keywords=15+inch+rockville+speakers&dpPl=1&dpID=41%2Bj2onPOkL&ref=plSrch[/ame]


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Not likely to give the expected results. If you want a better speaker, buy one or build one.


----------

